# AVRR crummie #249 revisited



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I wasn't going to bother doing a log on this, but Joe said the forums were too quiet, so here's some 'noise'.....

If you happen to see a freight train on the AV, it usually has #249 tagging along behind. 











I have 4 cabeese, crummies or hacks here, but this one is the one I always grab. Why? Mostly because it's kept in the box with the freight cars and the others aren't....









It started out as your usual run-of-the-mill Lehmann Toytrain caboose









Back in 2007 I made a cardstock interior for it. I was inside, so it was fine. It was missing the smokejack, so I put in an Aristo smoking stove.











I also weathered it and added metal wheels










This summer it got left outside on the layout for about 10 days. Turns out the roof leaks, the bottom doesn't. An inch of water isn't very good for cardstock







So I replaced some of it today. I also drilled a couple small holes in the floor and resealed the cupola. It isn't wonderful, but I'll live with it for now.











My main project was switching it over from 4-wheel to 8. I recently got a subframe from one of those really short LGB passenger cars in trade. It was about 1-1/2" too long, but Mr Scrollsaw took care of that. I also shortened the smokejack, and accidentally trashed the smoke unit... oh well.











An hour later it was ready to go back in service. Raw Umber works pretty well for simulating old rust on wheels and trucks.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik;

I have one of those cabooses. I left the original frame, but did add a set of the Lionel arch bar trucks with metal wheels (Bachmann 21mm). I epoxied basswood beams for the bolsters and cut the cast-on wheel irons from the frame. These little cabs look great with trucks under them.



















I also modified the European style vacuum hoses to resemble our air hoses.

Have fun with your cab,
David Meashey


----------

